# Alternative To Belt Hinge Pins



## britt2020 (Jul 14, 2016)

I didn't know who to ask and have searched a ton, but cant find any answers. My question is, do you guys strictly use the manufacturers hing pins when replacing, or is there any alternative that you use... I had one break in the filed yesterday and was in a bind, so I went to the parts house to see if they had any pins. They didn't, but they sell a metal wire wrapped in blue plastic and stated people use it in place of the factory style pin. I didn't trust it, due to how flimsy it was and instead got some 1/8'' brass rod and used it. This was last night and the rod got me through and seems to be hold well. I was just curious as to if there was something in particular that people use when in a pinch.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I just used whatever came with the belting when I replaced it. Just seems to be plastic coated steel cable. It's worked for years now.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have used stiff wire in a pinch but normally keep 6 factory pins on hand.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto, I use the factory supplied plastic coated cables, to get the longest life out of your lacings you should change the cables out before the plastic is wore thru. I do this regularly and have never had a lacing fail.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wire coat hanger(like from the dry cleaners)--cut a piece about 1.5" longer than the belt width, put a U turn in one end, slide it through, put a U in the other end. Last as long, if not longer, than the ones from the factory.

Ralph


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I have used stays from high tensile woven wire and have also used snare cable in a pinch...but my haymaking does not live and die with my round baler; it's there just in case.
73, Mark


----------

